# Devils Lake



## Decoy hound

We have been driving for what seems like days on our way to Devils Lake! Long boring drive so I thought I post a few pictures so far. Spent our first night in Walker, Minnesota so we could do a little shopping at Reeds Family Outdoor Center. What a store!! Just glad it’s not closer to home, I was like a kid in a candy store!! I’ll post fishing pictures tomorrow when we finally get to fish, we are going to spear fish a few days too! Can’t wait!!


----------



## keepinitreel

Keep us informed... I’ve been contemplating a trip up there. Glad you are having fun.


----------



## Brahmabull71

Bob,

I can’t wait to hear about your trip since we talked last! Good luck, be safe and HAVE FUN!

I’m sooo jealous bro!


----------



## island troller

Always been on my bucket list


----------



## GradeA

That's an awesome lake, on my bucket list as well


----------



## Salmonid

Forget Devils Lake. Reeds is on my bucket list Lol. Good luck and safe travels!!


----------



## sherman51

now if i had a good opportunity to go there i would ice fish again. I've watched shows where they were getting some real hog perch out of it. good fishing guys and be safe.
sherman


----------



## Decoy hound

We are having a blast even though it’s minus 10 and strong winds! We are fishing in a Snobear and it’s 60 degrees inside! The perch come in spurts with several jumbos and all the walleye have been small. We are not going to spear till later in the week, I’ll post more pictures later.


----------



## sherman51

now that is one awesome ice ride/hut, LOL. you can drop off a mess of those jumbo fillets here at my house if you catch to many.
sherman


----------



## Decoy hound

A few quick pictures and then off to the fryers for some dinner!!


----------



## Kenlow1

Bob, where are you guys staying at? Package deal? Thanks


----------



## miked913

Awesome! I'm soooo jealous!


----------



## Decoy hound

Yes package deal, Bry’s Guide Service, Mark Bry 701-739-0161 We are staying at his lodge called The Fish Rehab Lodge


----------



## sherman51

miked913 said:


> Awesome! I'm soooo jealous!


yeah i second that emotion!!!
sherman


----------



## Decoy hound

Another awesome day, I love this place!!


----------



## matticito

Wow! That is something I can icefish inside!!! 

Good choice on the 2 hearted


----------



## Brahmabull71

You are KILLING me! So you’re saying you would go back?

Did you do the Snowbear 3 day/4 night package?


----------



## Decoy hound

Brahmabull71 said:


> You are KILLING me! So you’re saying you would go back?
> 
> Did you do the Snowbear 3 day/4 night package?


Definitely want to come back but I just ordered a new toy that will take a while to be built that’s going to be a game changer for our ice fishing season and it’s going to be hard to leave Erie to go play elsewhere. We kinda did a custom package, 3 days of perch fishing, 3 days of spear fishing with a couple extra days at the lodge. All the guides here work there butts off not only to put you on fish but to clean your catch and they even cooked our catch for us tonight! The fish cleaning house is amazing to see the guides clean hundreds of fish in minutes! Mark Bry runs a tight ship and everyone is very professional and knowledgeable. I’m sure I’ll be back!


----------



## sherman51

Decoy hound said:


> Another awesome day, I love this place!!
> View attachment 253141
> View attachment 253142
> View attachment 253143
> View attachment 253143
> View attachment 253144
> View attachment 253145


awesome fish guys. love seeing your pictures. if I'm ever lucky enough to win the lottery that place will be on my to do list.
sherman


----------



## dcool

I'm so jealous, looks like the ultimate way to ice fish.


----------



## Decoy hound

Our last day of perching didn’t fail to amaze us! Hard to believe this Lake can hold so many monster perch!!


----------



## Decoy hound

The first day of spearing was awesome, had a blast!!


----------



## Decoy hound

They also have their vehicles set up a little different than ours!! Doesn’t everyone have a Vexilar mounted on the dash and a Lowrance on the center console??!!


----------



## fishdealer04

Awesome trip! I was debating on doing it this year but just wasn't sure if it was worth the money for perch.....after seeing these pictures and reading your reports it is definitely something I need to do!


----------



## joekacz

Did waterfowl up there last 3 years now I gotta go back for the perch!!! GREAT CATCH!!!


----------



## Decoy hound

Well I’m officially addicted to spear fishing, it is awesome!! Collected the fish decoys and spears for years but this was my first time spearing!! Way more fun than ice fishing, wish it was legal in Ohio!!!


----------



## itsbeal

Decoy hound said:


> Definitely want to come back but I just ordered a new toy that will take a while to be built that’s going to be a game changer for our ice fishing season and it’s going to be hard to leave Erie to go play elsewhere. We kinda did a custom package, 3 days of perch fishing, 3 days of spear fishing with a couple extra days at the lodge. All the guides here work there butts off not only to put you on fish but to clean your catch and they even cooked our catch for us tonight! The fish cleaning house is amazing to see the guides clean hundreds of fish in minutes! Mark Bry runs a tight ship and everyone is very professional and knowledgeable. I’m sure I’ll be back!


So.... whats your new toy going to be? An airboat or a wilcraft?


----------



## Kenlow1

You guys put the smacked own on those pike! Were they all speared? Or were some caught with rod and reel?. Any sturgeon in Devil's Lake? That for sure would be addicting.


----------



## Kenlow1

You guys put the smacked own on those pike! Were they all speared? Or were some caught with rod and reel?. Any sturgeon in Devil's Lake? That for sure would be addicting!


----------



## sherman51

the trip of a lifetime for sure guys. sure wish i coulda been there.
sherman


----------



## Decoy hound

Thanks for the compliment’s everyone!! Our last day of spearing was awesome again!! Just can’t believe how many perch and pike are in Devils Lake, what a fishery!! Wish it was closer!! All the pike were speared, no sturgeon, bluegills, bass or catfish in the lake. In the winter it’s basically a perch and pike bite, and in the summer everyone targets walleye. A very unique ecosystem, the perch are huge from eating freshwater shrimp, didn’t see any forage fish. Definitely a trip worth taking, I’ll be returning for sure!! Mark Bry’s guides are all outstanding fisherman and made us feel very welcome, like family and made this trip a true adventure!!


----------



## Philfish360

Awesome picks I definetly will make it there soon. Is it peak season for perch there now


----------



## Decoy hound

I’m not sure they have a “peak season”, the fishing is just that incredible all the time!! The native Americans do not net here nor do they have commercial netting like in Minnesota. It’s always “peak season”!! We had times when the Vexilar was several feet thick with perch in 40 feet of water, it was frustrating having to reel up that high and get your lure back down quickly, up and down action!!


----------



## Tinknocker1

epic report !
thanks for sharing


----------



## Philfish360

Gotta do some perching. How people do you need for a group with a guild


----------



## Decoy hound

Thanks again everyone, making our way home! Not sure on the group size, you’ll have to call Mark Bry? Going to be dreaming about pike swimming past my spearing hole!














We’re getting there!!


----------



## GalionLex

Bob. Your reports from Erie / Olcott are second to none. This report is off the chart. Thanks a lot for sharing an incredible trip. Congrats


----------



## Decoy hound

GalionLex said:


> Bob. Your reports from Erie / Olcott are second to none. This report is off the chart. Thanks a lot for sharing an incredible trip. Congrats


Thank you very much!!! I hope my posts give everyone an idea of what the fishing is like in those areas I post about? I know sometimes I can be hesitant about going on a long trip without any reliable information, I know a story is just a story without pictures too!!! I feel very fortunate to go on these trips and really wish everyone could do the same!! I hope I don’t come across as bragging or arrogant, but just providing information to anyone thinking of doing one of these trips.


----------



## sherman51

Decoy hound said:


> Thank you very much!!! I hope my posts give everyone an idea of what the fishing is like in those areas I post about? I know sometimes I can be hesitant about going on a long trip without any reliable information, I know a story is just a story without pictures too!!! I feel very fortunate to go on these trips and really wish everyone could do the same!! I hope I don’t come across as bragging or arrogant, but just providing information to anyone thinking of doing one of these trips.


if it wasn't for a little bit of bragging we wouldn't get to hear about trips like this. i don't think anyone is bragging that much when they give us good reading with pictures and a great story with so much info. if not for so many posts on erie i wouldn't be half the fisherman i am on erie. your posts are always welcome.
sherman


----------



## Decoy hound

Thank you Sherman!!!


----------



## Daego Doug

great reports. thanks for sharing


----------



## island troller

I know after reading these post Devils Lake has really moved up to the top of my bucket list. It even moved in front of the vacation with the wife in the Southwest.


----------



## Reloader45

island troller said:


> I know after reading these post Devils Lake has really moved up to the top of my bucket list. It even moved in front of the vacation with the wife in the Southwest.


Looks like everone had a great time.


----------



## island troller

I'm just guessing one of the biggest highlights was the drive through Chicago. I know it's always mine.


----------



## MDBuckeye

Incredible trip report. I need to talk my wife into letting me head that way with my brother and a few guys. Maybe after I get a few kids out of the house I'll be able to afford it.


----------



## Philfish360

You never told us what your new toy you ordered was ?


----------



## Decoy hound

Philfish360 said:


> You never told us what your new toy you ordered was ?


It’s a secret for now! Should be done by April or May.


----------



## Philfish360

Decoy hound said:


> It’s a secret for now! Should be done by April or May.


Keep us posted


----------



## joekacz

Decoy hound said:


> It’s a secret for now! Should be done by April or May.


I know what it is........It's a transporter from Star Trek so you can just be beamed to Devil's Lake and avoid the 21 hr. drive!!! LOLLOL


----------



## FISHIN 2

Decoy hound said:


> They also have their vehicles set up a little different than ours!! Doesn’t everyone have a Vexilar mounted on the dash and a Lowrance on the center console??!!
> View attachment 253312
> View attachment 253313
> View attachment 253314
> View attachment 253315



My kind of truck !! They have good taste in fishfinders too.


----------



## Decoy hound

FISHIN 2 said:


> My kind of truck !! They have good taste in fishfinders too.


They use them to go scouting for the schools of perch, then we would move to where ever they are! Very cool to see a suburban setup that way!!


----------

